# Berkley tec cat hunter



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

picked this up today a gander, can't find any decent reviews on it. I really like it so far, hauled in a few 10lbers with ease tonight. Still waiting to really test it's strength though. Anyone else here use these?


----------

